# Winter Front cover for cold weather



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Has anyone seen a winter front for sale for these cars? I have noticed that below 25 degrees the car does not warm up that fast.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The car already has one - sort of...

The car has an "active shutter grille". I think the programming of this will act as a cold front... The shutters will be closed (or they should be) in the extreme cold to assist with warm up of the vehicle...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I've always wanted a upper grill cover for the cold winter drives. I'm surprised the 1st Gen diesel never had a aftermarket company jump on producing a cover.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I just cut one out of choroplast and slapped it on with 2 zip ties. Will see how it works or I will need to make advances with a warm air intake or insulation. Currently about 5 miles before I hit 185 degrees according to torque app. Hoping to be between 2 and 3 with the block. It ain't beautiful but if it works in happy. Will drive crude as long as there isn't more than 4 inches of snow or glare ice roads. Old beater X is on the road for that.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes I did notice this is diesel but felt it was ok to comment lol


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

3.7 miles granted it was a bit warmer on my trip to work. Trip milage improved roughly 3 mpg even with light rain on and off. Intake temps were about 15-20 degrees above ambient as opposed to normal 2-5 degrees. Will take pic of my hack job in the morning if I remember. Will paint the edges when I get a chance.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

14'ecocruze said:


> 3.7 miles granted it was a bit warmer on my trip to work. Trip milage improved roughly 3 mpg even with light rain on and off. Intake temps were about 15-20 degrees above ambient as opposed to normal 2-5 degrees. Will take pic of my hack job in the morning if I remember. Will paint the edges when I get a chance.


Do you Wisconsin boys not have gloves? Mine takes a little longer but I am on highway in less than a mile so it’s not much different. The diesel is very cold blooded.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I usually only put gloves on when its below 0. I don't turn heat on in my car unless the windshield is fogged up. All about the mpgs lol trying to get ol Clarence to warm up faster to run more efficiently. Only drive 17 miles one way so. Faster warm up means more time to make up for warmup time. Want to get 50+ year round. Here's the hack job though


----------

